# Need Home for Beautiful TriRex **RESOLVED**



## aliqs (Dec 21, 2010)

And I meant BEAUTIFUL in my title, lol.

I have a Dwarf (questionable) Trirex neutered male, named Elvis (but called BunBun). He was a âwhimâ purchase by my husband and my daughter and of course it took about 1 month before I was the only one taking care of him. However, he needs a home that can give him more love, exercise and attention than I can give.

I have not looked for a home for him because I am afraid heâll go to an uncaring place that will put him outside and forget about him. I live in Florida, and I am willing to drive him to a new home within a reasonable distance.

His photo is my avatar.

Thanks,
Ali


----------



## aliqs (Dec 22, 2010)

OK, 34 views and no replies . Any advice would be welcome. I really want BunBun to have a home that gives him more of what he needs.

Thanks.

Ali


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm sorry that you were frustrated at the lack of replies. We do not have a lot of members in your area.

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is not able to assist with an owner surrender at this time, but you may want to contact Florida Wild http://www.floridawildvethospital.com/index.htm as they are partnered with rescue programs. They are located in Deland.


----------



## aliqs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply. 

My goal is not to give BunBun up to a rescue that has to find a home for him; it is to find the home myself. I love him, and give him as much attention as I can, and will wait (more ) patiently until someone wants to give him a forever home.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 22, 2010)

Many rescues would be willing to help you find a home. If you would like Gainesville Rabbit Rescue to list your bunny on Petfinder and Adopt-a-Pet, please PM me. We have recently found owner-adoptions homes through these venues. Never hurts to advertise!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 23, 2010)

it takes time to home a bun..just have some patience and keep doin what ur doin with ur posting on rabbit sites and maybe the right person will see it.. 
also what Patti said maybe just let them list ur bun in with the adoptables,when people wanna adopt thats where they start searching..im glad ur making the effort to find a good home for ur bun...hopefully the next home will be her forever home...good luck.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 23, 2010)

and some of us that view this post are a little out of your driving range.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 23, 2010)

How old is he? 
Is he neutered?
Can we see some bigger photos?
What is his personality like?
What would come with him?

thanks!


----------



## aliqs (Dec 24, 2010)

Minda,

Thanks so much for your reply. I have posted 4 pics of BunBun on my profile...can you see them? Yes, I know, he is a bit of a chub...that's because I don't give him enough exercise, one of the reasons I want him to have a better home. 

Answers to your questions:
_
How old is he?_ He will be 3 in January.

_Is he neutered?_ Yes
_
Can we see some bigger photos? _Posted, but can't figure out how to share. Duh. 
_
What is his personality like?_ He is a bit shy, but I believe that is because he hasn't had the attention that he should have. When I take him out to brush him, he is fine, and loves to have his bottom scratched - he licks my arm, lol. He is semi-litter trained. He hates pellets. I have tried several brands. Daily, I feed him Orchard Hay, fresh kale and parsley, a rabbit food mix (he always leaves the pellets), Healthy Bits and a few yogurt treats.

_What would come with him?_ His habitat, which is actually a modified bird cage (photo on profile). I could not find anything large enough in Rabbit habitats, so we bought this and my husband built in 3 "levels" for him to move around on. He seems to like it. All food, of course and treats.

Thanks,

Ali


----------



## aliqs (Dec 24, 2010)

Nancy - if I could I would drive to Vegas! lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 24, 2010)

Ali, Bun Bun is beautiful or should I say Handsome, I hope someone from RO can take him in. I wish I lived closer and in a house I'd snap him up in a second.

Good luck.

Susan:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 24, 2010)

We'd take him in a heartbeat--just love our little rexes. One of our first bunnies was a little Chin Mini-Rex and he was the sweetest little guy.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 24, 2010)

oh my gosh he IS gorgeous!! i just looked at ur pics ..what a precious face and his coloring is remarkable!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 24, 2010)

I've listed this bunny on Petfinder for Ali. Hopefully, he will find a home.


----------



## aliqs (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you everyone, for your kindness and help. Please have a terrific Christmas - or holiday of your preference !


----------



## aliqs (Dec 31, 2010)

Minda - I tried to email you photos of BunBun but the email was returned. Did you see the ones I posted?

Thanks, and Happy New Year!

Ali


----------



## JimD (Dec 31, 2010)

*aliqs wrote: *


> _Can we see some bigger photos? _Posted, but can't figure out how to share. Duh.
> _
> _





I copied the pics from our forum albumn


----------



## luvthempigs (Jan 2, 2011)

That is one of the most beautiful bunnies I have ever seen! I love the wild markings, reminds me of a tiger. Very unique :inlove: 

I so wish I had room for one more......


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 2, 2011)

WOW he is amazing!!!!

Definately too far for me to take him but I would in a second if you were in Canada!! He takes your breath away.....now I'm off to wipe up all the drool


----------



## aliqs (Jan 2, 2011)

BunBun thanks you for the compliments. He is rather handsome !

We will be patient. I want him to have the perfect forever home.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 2, 2011)

He is an amazing looking rabbit. I hope he gets a response from Petfinder.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 21, 2011)

Elvis BunBun found a home as a companion for a little girl this weekend through Gainesville Rabbit Rescue. Congratulations Elvis!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 21, 2011)

That's great news!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is a note that Alison received from BunBun's new family:

_Good morning Alison,_

_Mr. Elvis bun buns is doing great! he is such a sweet heart i'm in love with him already. He and Moxie are getting along great, they are getting closer everyday, yesterday he was grooming her. He seems so happy to be free and running around, i have them in a really big bathroom right now while they're getting used to each other, he likes to come out and explore the rest of the house too. I love that he likes to stand on his hind legs and look around, it's so cute, he loves to be petted. I think he's found a forever home with us. Thanks for sending the pictures of him as a youngster, adorable. The fact that he is so sweet speaks to how loved he was by you and your family, we are happy to have him. I think his life and Moxie's life are going to be so much richer now and that makes me so happy. Thank you for caring for him so far. _

_Take care, Erica
_

I'm so happy that he was able to be placed in a wonderful home. Alison was more than willing to keep him until the perfect home was found and I think it was worth the wait.


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 21, 2011)

nice ending to this story


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 21, 2011)

Yea, That's great news! I was justthinking about this bunny recently and wondering if he had found a new home yet...thanks for the update


----------

